# Another new guy.....



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey fellers. I'm a dairy farmer, not a "producer or grower", in SE MN.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Hay Talk from the other corner of Mn.

I've been to Zumbrota dairy auction a few times.Are you near there?


----------



## dairyguyinSEMN (Apr 9, 2011)

The sale barn is about 2 miles from my house as the crow flies......so yeah, guess I'm near there. lol


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Top o the state to you


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Wecome! I'm about 80 miles sw of you just into Iowa.


----------

